# Conty to sign new long-term contract with Astana?



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

http://www.velonews.com/article/99942/contador-rumored-to-have-big-deal-with-astana



> According to reports in the European media, the two-time Tour de France champion is looking more likely to stay with Astana. Whether that’s for one more season to fulfill his existing contract — or for a new, mega-contract worth a reported $12 million per season — remains to be seen.
> 
> The Belgian newspaper Het Nieusblad has reported that Astana has offered Contador a gigantic contract worth 8 million euros per year, but with the condition that Contador sign for four years with the troubled Kazakh team.
> 
> Contador’s brother, Fran, who acts as the Tour winner’s agent, confirmed that Astana is proposing a huge economic offer that might be too big to turn down.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

wow... all I can say is, Bert, make sure the check clears first.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Another link:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/astana-offer-contador-up-to-eur8-million-per-year



> The massive salary boost would far exceed the four million Euro that Contador is believed to have asked for as part of the renegotiation. The asked-for sum is based upon offers made by rival teams Garmin-Slipstream, Caisse d'Epargne and Quick Step. However, Astana has made the new offer on the basis that Contador will extend his tenure with the team for a further four years, through 2013.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

I'll ride for them for half, wait, a quarter of that. What a bargain.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*BIG mistake, Bert*

I say 'wow' as well. How could anyone ever trust them (Astana) based on their ridiculous track record. As like everything else in life, making a decision solely based on raking in the big bucks is just trouble waiting to happen. :cryin:


----------



## TiBike (Aug 2, 2004)

Excuse my naivete re cycling contracts but if Astana doesn't come through with the $$, aren't they in breach of contract and Conty is free to walk?


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

piano said:


> I say 'wow' as well. How could anyone ever trust them (Astana) based on their ridiculous track record. As like everything else in life, making a decision solely based on raking in the big bucks is just trouble waiting to happen. :cryin:


Yep. It sounds like a pie-in-the-sky offer that is indicative of sheer desperation on Astana's part.

You think a simple 'thanks for working hard' is going to suffice for his domestiques if he's getting that kind of money?


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*yeah but*



TiBike said:


> Excuse my naivete re cycling contracts but if Astana doesn't come through with the $$, aren't they in breach of contract and Conty is free to walk?


That's a good point, but why risk the chance of that even occurring? Especially when you're the best stage racer in the world. That's the last thing that you'd want to deal with when you're busy preparing to defend your Tour title.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

piano said:


> That's a good point, but why risk the chance of that even occurring? Especially when you're the best stage racer in the world. That's the last thing that you'd want to deal with when you're busy preparing to defend your Tour title.



I guess he believes the possibility that he might make more money is worth the gamble. Money is his first priority. I wonder whether this deal includes a huge up front signing bonus... he would demand one if he and his brother are smart.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

Its hard for me to understand why he would even consider staying there.


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

With crazy old Vino back on the scene... I too can't imagine why he even consider it.

...and if for some bizarre reason he stays there, he'd better get all of those millions up front.
;-) 

With so few pro cyclists from that country, and (euro pro) cycling's limited popularity in that part of the world, it doesn't seem to make sense for Kaz businesses to fund the highest paid (euro pro) rider in the peloton.

From what I understand... most of the Kaz companies that have ad space on the Astana kit are govt supported companies that mostly offer (domestic) products inside Kaz.

Maybe this is all a negotiating ploy to get the most out of Cassie. ;-)


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

Plus even if he gets paid, to me he's just setting himself up for another tour exclusion or some other career setback due to their disorganization.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

kytyree said:


> Plus even if he gets paid, to me he's just setting himself up for another tour exclusion or some other career setback due to their disorganization.



It shows that greed is his first priority and in that case IMO, he gets what he deserves if it blows up in his face.


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

rocco said:


> It shows that greed is his first priority and in that case IMO, he gets what he deserves if it blows up in his face.


Not sure I agree. A pro has a limited number of years to make an income. Why not make as much as possible? Is he supposed to ride for a discount?

And Astana will send a strong team.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

JohnHemlock said:


> Not sure I agree. A pro has a limited number of years to make an income. Why not make as much as possible? Is he supposed to ride for a discount?
> 
> And Astana will send a strong team.



8 million Euro per year is so over the top that I bet it scares other bidders away.

I wonder if it's the Kazhaks that released this deal to the press with the intended effect to get other bidders to walk away from the table.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

JohnHemlock said:


> And Astana will send a strong team.


I doubt it - after Radioshack vacuumed everyone worth anything, it's pretty much Vino left now. Would Vino ride in support of Conti, as domestique? Ask Ulrich and Kloden.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

JohnHemlock said:


> Why not make as much as possible?


Because you only need so much? 
Because it's always possible to make more, so if you're goal is to make as much as possible, you are riding to reach an unreachable goal. When you only have an unreachable goal, you lose focus and in a constant state of dissatisfaction.
Because you create jealousy and envy among teammates. When one rider commands a huge salary, the team is left with little money to pay quality supporting riders. You can't attract quality support if you can't afford to pay them. 
Ask Barry Sanders.


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

Jesse D Smith said:


> Because you only need so much?
> Because it's always possible to make more, so if you're goal is to make as much as possible, you are riding to reach an unreachable goal. When you only have an unreachable goal, you lose focus and in a constant state of dissatisfaction.
> Because you create jealousy and envy among teammates. When one rider commands a huge salary, the team is left with little money to pay quality supporting riders. You can't attract quality support if you can't afford to pay them.
> Ask Barry Sanders.


Yeah, Barry Sanders ruined the Lions 

I get that you only need so much. But if his goal is to win the TdF or many TdFs, Astana gives him as good a chance as any of those other Euro teams that struggle to get a GC man to sniff the podium.

I think he does himself a disservice to ride for half the money elsewhere. And anyone who says they wouldn't seriously consider doing the same is a hypocrite.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*need vs greed*

From my understanding, pro athletes make the majority of their earnings from, and after winning major events and titles, from the signing of sponsorship and endorsement deals. I would think that making sure that you're in a good and safe position to win the race first, then reaping the rewards after is probably the best way to approach these things.

Securing a profitable contract is one thing. Pure greed is another.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

I think he had some pretty large offers out there already, maybe not that large but I would think riding for the next iteration of Astana might cut into the amount he might pull in outside cycling. In the right program he would command a healthy salary and pad that immensely with endorsements.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

JohnHemlock said:


> Not sure I agree. A pro has a limited number of years to make an income. Why not make as much as possible? Is he supposed to ride for a discount?


Well let's see... go for 4 million Euros per year with an organization that will almost definitely pay me, get me into the Tour and can support me for the win and pick up tens of millions more from long term endorsement deals outside of cycling or go for 8 million Euros per year with an organization (and teammates) that has a track record that shows the odds I can depend on actually getting paid, get into the Tour and supported for the win are highly shaky? No Tour, no win could mean no outside endorsement millions.




JohnHemlock said:


> And Astana will send a strong team.


You're joking, right?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

jorgy said:


> 8 million Euro per year is so over the top that I bet it scares other bidders away.
> 
> I wonder if it's the Kazhaks that released this deal to the press with the intended effect to get other bidders to walk away from the table.



Hmmm... interesting theory... I think seems entirely befitting of the type of shysters the Kazhaks seem to be.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

JohnHemlock said:


> But if his goal is to win the TdF or many TdFs, Astana gives him as good a chance as any of those other Euro teams that struggle to get a GC man to sniff the podium.



Again, you must be joking.


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

Get out Conti !! It's gonna be like boarding the Titanic, nice regal ship with the bling, but sinks on its maiden voyage (with the new sponsors) !


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken Valverde's the highestpaid rider in the peleton this year at 3.2million US $ - probably somewhere around 2.3 - 2.5 Million Euros.

If another team were to pony up some serious money for Conty, I doubt it would be more than 1/2 half of what Astana is paying or 4 million Euros. So money is a factor, plus at that salary I don't think his endorsments / appearance fees would exceed his salary - especially at the Astana gov't team, not really that marketable - and the suppliers who support with product have already paid through the nose during the year. How much do you think Conty is making for Look pedal ads? $50,000 maybe? Haven't seen him in any other ads, but I'm sure there are several in Europe / Spain we don't see here in the states.

We discussed in another Conty thread, the possibility of Astana not getting an invite to the TDF this year do to the Vino factor. ASO would probably be happy in that it would give LA a better chance to win #8 and they would reap much more worlwide interest and make thier product more popular / powerful.

All this being said - as mentioned above, Astana is a total gamble, shaky team management and the Vino factor.

But then again Conty's brother is paid on commission, right?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

pdh777 said:


> If I'm not mistaken Valverde's the highestpaid rider in the peleton this year at 3.2million US $ - probably somewhere around 2.3 - 2.5 Million Euros.
> 
> If another team were to pony up some serious money for Conty, I doubt it would be more than 1/2 half of what Astana is paying or 4 million Euros. So money is a factor, plus at that salary I don't think his endorsments / appearance fees would exceed his salary - especially at the Astana gov't team, not really that marketable - and the suppliers who support with product have already paid through the nose during the year. How much do you think Conty is making for Look pedal ads? $50,000 maybe? Haven't seen him in any other ads, but I'm sure there are several in Europe / Spain we don't see here in the states.
> 
> ...



Nike probably pays well. There probably other relatively high paying/comparable non cycling (BTW, Look is a pretty weak example) endorsement opportunities for a multi-grand tour winning cycling star.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

If Bert's not rolling in endorsement dough, he needs new representation.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*just a rumour?*

Was the huge contract rumour simply a rumour, or has someone changed their tune?

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/contadors-manager-denies-mega-contract-offer-from-astana


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

piano said:


> Was the huge contract rumour simply a rumour, or has someone changed their tune?
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/contadors-manager-denies-mega-contract-offer-from-astana



Took a look at that this morning if its true, and its hard to know what is with Astana, then its possible the QS offer is larger than theirs.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

I know it shouldn't, but if true, to me he looks like a sell out. As others have already mentioned, possibly trading money for other opportunities and difficulties.

I don't see what the Kazak consortium gets for their money? What does this exposure generate?


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

He should go for the bucks now. "Eat Dessert First" because life is uncertain. He could fall apart this next season or crash or have some other career-ending disaster. He could be worthless at the break of a spoke or the dash of a dog...and then he'd have to get by for the rest of his life on just 4-5 million euros? That would be a tough thing...getting by on that little money...


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

Contador's camp probably was the source of the mega offer, maybe to up the ante and provoke better/higher offers from CdE or Garmin. It is ludicrous to believe with all the financial shenanigans over the past year at Astana that such an offer was really coming from the Kazakhs. So why not through some bait into the water and see if anyone bites?


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

Gnarly 928 said:


> He should go for the bucks now. "Eat Dessert First" because life is uncertain. He could fall apart this next season or crash or have some other career-ending disaster. He could be worthless at the break of a spoke or the dash of a dog...and then he'd have to get by for the rest of his life on just 4-5 million euros? That would be a tough thing...getting by on that little money...


Exactly my point. After taxes this works out to $80k USD a year for the roughly 50 years he has left on earth. I would rather shoot myself than live on such a pittance


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

kytyree said:


> Took a look at that this morning if its true, and its hard to know what is with Astana, then its possible the QS offer is larger than theirs.


Or maybe not:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lefevere-denies-eur5-million-offer-to-contador



> With Alberto Contador expected to make a decision on where he will ride in 2010 within the next fortnight, Quick Step manager Patrick Lefevere has denied reports that his Belgian team have made a contract offer to the rider worth up to 20 million euro.
> 
> Italian newspaper La Gazzetta Dello Sport had reported that Quick Step had presented Contador's representatives with a four-year contract worth 5 million euro per year. Lefevere today acknowledged that the team has made an offer to the two-time Tour de France winner, but said the contract value that had been suggested was an exaggeration.
> 
> "We have made an offer, [Contador] knows how much and we will see," he told Cyclingnews. "I don't talk about money. Some people are speaking about numbers that everyone knows are ridiculous."


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Or, Astana was the source of the mega offer and were trying to scare off QS, Caisse and Garmin. But who really thinks they could make good on $8M Euro after running short last year?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Eric_H said:


> Or, Astana was the source of the mega offer and were trying to scare off QS, Caisse and Garmin. But who really thinks they could make good on $8M Euro after running short last year?


If I were a cop judging by the suspects I'd say this is the scenario I'd be looking at first.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

rocco said:


> If I were a cop judging by the suspects I'd say this is the scenario I'd be looking at first.


Yep, this is what I guessed yesterday. The amount is laughable, for multiple reasons.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*well maybe he thinks*

he can climb better with additional smoke up his backside


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*Update*



Coolhand said:


> http://www.velonews.com/article/99942/contador-rumored-to-have-big-deal-with-astana


http://velonews.com/article/100108/contador-signs-deal-with-astana

"After months of wrangling, it looks like Tour de France champion Alberto Contador will stay with Astana for another year.

The two-time Tour winner announced Thursday he will fulfill the final year of his three-year contract with the troubled Kazakh-backed team and ride in Astana colors next season.

“Alberto Contador and his current team, Astana, have reached a preliminary agreement to fulfill the remainder of the contract that binds them to the end of 2010,” a statement read."

It says he's only going to fufil the remainder of his contract. No new contract, nothing yet planned beyond 2010. So funny enough, after all that has been said and speculated, in effect, absolutely nothing happened. No significant change. Well, at least on Contador's end. I guess you can call the exit of all the significant riders and staff a significant change. 
I'm really surprised he stayed. I visited the Astana website to see their current team roster, and, well let's just say they need to update their site, really.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/alberto-contador-astana-reach-preliminary-agreement



> One-year contract answers questions about 2010
> 
> After months of speculation about his future, two-time Tour de France winner Alberto Contador announced that he and his current team Astana have reached a preliminary agreement to fulfill the remainder of the contract that binds them through the end of 2010, assuming some conditions are met.
> 
> ...




Basically if Astana fails to remain in the ProTour he can walk and we could see him signing with another team sometime in the next couple of weeks... or not. 

I wonder how much of that rumored $12 million Euros is he really getting and who's still available to sign on with this "group of high-quality riders".


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

the only thing going up in smoke are contisnores' Tour hopes..

he will get shelled just like when CSC hammered Evans at Silence, unmercifully for the whole tour. He never had a chance!


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

a_avery007 said:


> the only thing going up in smoke are contisnores Tour hopes..
> 
> he will get shelled just like when CSC hammered Evans at Silence, unmercifully for the whole tour. He never had a chance!



I wouldn't call him "contisnores" but it does seem to put chances of get into the 2010 Tour and winning it into somewhat greater doubt than one would probably have imagined almost four months ago.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Dodging the Shells*



a_avery007 said:


> the only thing going up in smoke are contisnores' Tour hopes..
> 
> he will get shelled just like when CSC hammered Evans at Silence, unmercifully for the whole tour. He never had a chance!


(CSC) Saxo Bank tried to "shell" Contador in this years' TdF - 
Conti still won despite the best efforts of Astana's DS and many of his "teammates".
IMHO - I'm a Saxo Bank fan, but I believe that if Conti is allowed to ride TdF 2010, Conti will win.
(Hope Andy Schleck proves me wrong! :thumbsup: )


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

*think CSC versus Cadel*

then think Saxo minus Sastre versus Astana
are you kidding?

apples to oranges my friend...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I think Saxo can keep Cadel in-check, just doubt they can do the same to Conti.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

*yeah Cadel*

is a scrub;
world championship XC
2nd in Tour 2X
and just won the Worlds.

Conti is in a whole other league..

he will get "ShellShacked" or "ShellSaxed" mark my words!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, I don't think Cadel is to be taken lightly (as many people do). Seems like Cadel will concentrate on The Tour Down Under and the next Worlds - I find it hard to believe that he will have enough gas in his tank to contest for 1st in the TdF as well - even though one could argue that he has a better supporting caste in BMC. That said, Cadel in 3rd in the 2010 TdF would not surprise me - though many probably expect to see a certain Radio Shacker there.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

*conti*

is just lucky the team tt is taken out this year or he would have have lost 2-3 minutes right there. take that away from him this year and it was really close. you can do the math..


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

LostViking said:


> Seems like Cadel will concentrate on The Tour Down Under and the next Worlds - I find it hard to believe that he will have enough gas in his tank to contest for 1st in the TdF as well


Well, Cadel has already said that although he looks forward to competing the next World's on home soil, he doesn't consider himself a favorte for next year's course, which he said didn't suit his strengths. He also said that TDU was a chance to have fun and compete while 'out of shape' against other 'out of shape' guys... so I don't think he'll even try to peak for either of those races.... I'd expect a renewed focus on the Tour.... although really I think he'd still be racing for 2nd... Might have better luck if he went for pink instead of yellow.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

LostViking said:


> Seems like Cadel will concentrate on The Tour Down Under and the next Worlds


he will be racing at both events but the above statement is so incorrect its not even funny.

he is concentrating on the grand tours.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

he's a pro bike rider at the top of his game, professional as in he's paid to RIDE BIKES!
riders dont pick their equipment, their sponsors do, and they dont actually endorse all the things they endorse as part of sponship deals, they just say they do - its business people!


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

alexb618 said:


> he will be racing at both events but the above statement is so incorrect its not even funny.
> 
> he is concentrating on the grand tours.


+1 That ANY rider of CE's stature would target the TDU & worlds instead of the Tour is laughable.


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like Alberto Contador may not have the support for the TdF 2010 that he thought Astana promised to provide. Contractual problems now will probably preceded by bigger problems as the season unfolds. I think AC's chances of riding the TdF are 50-50 at this point and certainly are playing out in LA's favor. Team financing problems, the risk that a teammate will be caught doping, anything crazy coming from Vino and a weak support team could undermine AC's efforts.


Pereiro still in dark over Astana deal

By:
Peter Cossins
Published:
December 3, 16:05, 
Updated:
December 3, 16:25

Oscar Pereiro (Caisse d'Epargne) at the start of the 2009 Tour de France's sixth stage.

Oscar Pereiro (Caisse d'Epargne) at the start of the 2009 Tour de France's sixth stage.

view thumbnail gallery

Spaniard may retire if contractual issue not resolved

Oscar Pereiro has admitted that he still has no idea whether or not he will be racing for Astana next season and says that if his contractual problem with the Kazakh team is not resolved quickly he is likely to be forced into retiring from racing at the age of just 32. Speaking to the La Región newspaper in his home region of Galicia in northwest Spain, Pereiro also pointed out that because he has signed a contract with a team, he is not allowed to look for a potential deal elsewhere.

The Spaniard signed a one-year contract with Astana on November 12, but his representatives subsequently received a request from the team for the salary agreed in that contract to be re-negotiated. Pereiro then put the matter in the hands of his lawyers.

Asked if he'd got any explanation for what has happened, Pereiro responded: "I don't know what has happened, nor who is in command at Astana, nor even whether the person who signed the contract [for them] had any decision-making power. The fundamental thing now is that I've got sufficient proof to be able to show that all this isn't some tantrum thrown by me, but is instead something real.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

par for the course?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Astana is becoming the new Rock Racing.


----------

